# 22 weeks pregnant red and painful boobs (.) (.)



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi - was wondering if you can help me.  I am 22 weeks pregnant and for the past few weeks my breasts have become very heavy and have red patches.  The nipple area seems to have hardened (as if something underneath) and they are very warm to touch.  As I have been away I have been unable to reach my midwife to ask her.  My Mum suggested it could be mastitis but everything I have read suggests this develops after the baby is born.  I am wearing a normal maternity bra which I have been since 13 weeks although my boobs have grown 3 + bra sizes already and seem extremely heavy.  Just wanted to check if this is normal and if the heat and redness to the skin is any cause of concern.  Of to lie down with cold flannels on them 

Thanks for your help.

Tracy


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

the blood supply to your breasts does increase greatly during pregnancy and the veirns become much more prominant!

If it is just that they are heavy and hot, then I suggest that you are re-measured and see if you need more support.

If you feel that you have an infection or feel as though you have flu, you need to contact your Gp

Take care x


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks so much Oink, was remeasured yesterday as 36 F was wearing a 34 E.  Oh my goodness I am normally a 32 C!

The redness has subsided.

Thanks
Tracy


----------

